# Me my bf and azoospermia



## Jayne82 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi I'm new to this site my partner and I was sadly told back in February that he had a zero sperm count obviously this news came as a huge shock to the two of us especially him, after many rows and emotional conversations we agreed that we would do all we can to have a child whatever that took. We got referred to the fertility clinic in July where we was told this could swing one of two ways. (1) obstructive (2) non obstructive. I understood that as a 50/50 the specialist then went on to say he would carry out some blood tests on my partner which should determine which it would be of the two! We have been left for 10 weeks to stew until we here the results. Obviously we are not very confident but still holding on to what little hope we have. The specialist has said if there's an obstruction they can carry out fine needle aspiration and we can have ivf/icsi but if there's no obstruction then nothing can be done. This all feels like a bad dream.

Please anybody who can shed some light or has been in a similar position HELP. : )


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Jayne82!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven't been in your position (we have been marked down as unexplained) so I can't help with any personal experiences, but I can point you in the direction of parts of FF that I think can help you.

There is a Male factors section ~ CLICK HERE They will be able to give you all the help and information about azoospermia. 10 weeks before you know the results? Terrible. I don't know if that is normal, but it does seem a long time to wait.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck! I hope that when you finally get the results there is some hope for you and DH.         

Sue


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi Jayne82

Just wanted to say hi and if it's non obstructive definatley get a second opinion!

My OH has NOA and we are currently on the NHS waiting list for icsi, my OH will need to have a TESE first to see if we can use his sperm but from a physical examination and blood tests we have been given a 40% chance of them finding sperm. 

When's ur next appointment?
Xx


----------



## LornaC10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, we have had a nightmare couple of years whilst ttc, about a year ago DH was diagnosed with (non obstructive) azoospermia due to Klinfelters syndrome cue lots of tears and tantrums from us, our cons didnt hold out much hope for us as he had dealt with 2 klinfelters patients before and was advised 'not to go down that route' he tried to encourage us to think about a donor which we talked over and began to come to terms with the idea, then we saw a geneticist who said there is no reason why we shouldnt be able to use DH's sperm (if they could find some) so he had SSR the aspiration didnt work so they did a biopsy and eventually found some which they froze as back up, we then back in December started with treatment for our first ICSI cycle i unfortunately ended up with OHSS but after DH having a second biopsy we managed to get 11 out of 22 eggs fertilised this was WELL ABOVE what anyone ever expected, the embryos were frozen i then had a natural FET in March which sadly didnt work so we then went for a medicated FET at the end of May and iam now 18 weeks pregnant with a baby our cons thought we would never have!! I really hope things work out just as well for you x


----------



## Jayne82 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone

thank you all for your replies.

With regards to the comment about the Non obstructive azoospermia (Audioprincess) I agree, its strange youve said that as the doctor gave me the impression if it was non obstructive we should go away and consider Donor sperm! this seems hastey given all the info i've read up on about Testicular biopsies etc being an option in this scenario, i do wonder though when i walk out of these meetings if i've fully understood everything thats said as it all feels like a whirlwind when youre in the doctors room. Our next apt isn't until october 5th which is about 10weeks since our last apt - feels like a life time.x

LornaC10 Great news about your pregnancy, it just shows these things take time and are definately worth persevering with. presumably ICSI is the route when azoospermia is the issue rather than IVF! I just have so many unanswered questions at this stage i guess when we know where we are at with regards to obstructive/non-obstructive we shall know somemore, just a waiting game for now x 

I want to be optimistic but can't help but feel pessimistic : ) xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Unfortunately that is one of the frustrations with NHS waiting for appointments/results seems approx 8/10 weeks between all appointments, keep persevering though, if ur available at short notice you could always phone them up and see if they've had any cancellations? We did today and were going in on Monday for a consent appointment 😃

If uve got any questions post them and someone will do their best to answer 

If u Eva wanna talk/rant feel free to PM me xx


----------



## Minione (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Jayne82, it seems I'm about 8 weeks behind you in the process. My partner is also azoospermic, we have our first appointment next week. I can't quite get my head around what our options are, as we too don't know if it is obs or non obs, that is the worst thing at the moment isn't it. Please post back when you have your results, I hope that everything goes ok for you both x


----------



## Jayne82 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey   

I'll deffinately keep you in the loop as to my progress. I experienced the whole sleepless nights issue and my partner was the same to begin with everytime I mentioned it he'd completely clam up storm out or generally bury his head in the sand it was awful as I had all these things I wanted to speak about with him but felt afraid too. Tbh we even separated for a short period of time to give us both space to put our feeling and thoughts into perspective the break really helped him get his head around things and now he's quite willing to discuss things openly with me and friends which for such a "mans man" Is a massive step. This alone helped my sleepless nights just the knowledge that we were fighting the long battle together. 

Best of luck with your appointment x


----------



## LornaC10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Jayne,
This whole thing really is a rollercoaster of emotions, my hubby went from not showing any to all out almost childish tantrums, i was trying to be pro-active and look at all avenues and he would say lets not think about it until we have to, but i wanted to know what we were dealing with and what we should be expecting from the clinic etc and also to help me understand what they were saying, he very much burried his head in the sand, and when we found out about the klinefelters he really kicked off he took to his bed for about 2 or 3 days was very moody/angry said he was crap because his bits dont work.......

Has your bf seen a urologist yet? my hubby saw one whilst we were awaiting one of our fertility appointments, the urologist did a scan and preliminary checks of his testes, the scan was fine and no blockages were found, he did say his testes were a little on the small side both nothing of major concern that is when they requested the bloods so they would be ready for our next appointment which is when we found out about the klinefelters - i wouldnt worry if he hasnt seen one yet or if he doesnt see one at all, different clinics/cons do things differently but its good to know whtas out there and who can help/advise.

Just 2 more weeks to go until your appointment, i hope it all goes well and things can start moving in the right direction x x


----------



## Jayne82 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey, tell me about it men and their moods.. I do feel desperately sorry for them it must be awful feeling you've let your partner down, what they don't understand is our feelings in all of this we are helpless to a degree which is more frustrating, I wish there was moe i could do to help but sadly there isnt.

yeh i know just under 2 weeks left, im partly scared and partly excited, another part of me doesn't want to know - i guess ignorance is bliss!

we haven't seen a urologist at this stage, tbh it hasn't even been mentioned to us yet, i'm under the impression after the blood tests etc they will move on to further investigations!?

it's majorly re-assuring to hear stories like yours, you must both be over the moon with the news of a baby, how's bump coming on? x


----------

